# Need help with ceiling speaker placement



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 3 pair of ceiling speakers I want to add for a 7.1.6 system. My room is 18’x17’ and has a shed style ceiling 11’ high (flat to sloped) on one side. For some unknown reason the builder did some funky slope in one corner opposite side of the sloped ceiling. So my questions are had anyone installed ceiling speakers In a shed style ceiling? I’m posting pics so a complete understanding is shown.
The front stage is 9’ from the seats.


----------



## lombarmj (Jan 29, 2012)

The Dolby Atmos specs will give you good guidance.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank for the info and docs. I had not seen those before. Here are some updated pics after some trig and old fashioned measuring.


----------



## lombarmj (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice! Yes I had to get out the laser measurer and my old HP11c calculator and dredge up the trig skills. Looks like you're able to get the symmetry that you need. Even though the spec is aimed at large theaters, it gives some good info on the tradeoffs and priorities if you just look at the single seat diagrams.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice room!


----------

